# SpecV T-shirt



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

Here is a shirt I had airbrushed with my car on it. Some of you may think its silly, but I'm a chick and I'm proud of the car I drive!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

pics don't work...... :fluffy:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

se_nismo said:


> pics don't work...... :fluffy:


Yes they do. 

Is your car supposed to be Green?  The shirt is pretty cool, it looks almost like a JDM/Euro Spec Sunny, but still looks pretty cool.


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

My car is Vibrant Blue, but thats as close as he could get!

Thats strange that some people can see them and some people cant!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Damn I cant see the pics but I want one


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i cant see the pics either, any one who can see them, can you Download and re post, usually i have no probs on this board


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

looks awsome, id wear it...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

pics no work senorita.....


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Pics work for me. I like it.


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone! I havent really gotten a chance to wear it yet since its a t-shirt and its cold as hell outside.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'll wear it for you in California. 

You should see about designing other T Shirts and selling them on the boards. Some people might want a T Shirt at a good price.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

lets see you wearing the shirt outside, w/nothin else on! Profile and frontal view.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

cool, i can see the pics now....great job on the t-shirts!!! :thumbup: 

i'd give the NISMO one to my girl.... :jump:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> cool, i can see the pics now....great job on the t-shirts!!! :thumbup:
> 
> i'd give the NISMO one to my girl.... :jump:


That shirt that she made is front and back.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> That shirt that she made is front and back.


lol. so it is. any chance you will take custom orders for shirts Nismo21503?


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

muphasta said:


> lets see you wearing the shirt outside, w/nothin else on! Profile and frontal view.


^^^word :thumbup:

and oh ya...I can't see the pics either


----------



## Blur (Jan 3, 2004)

If pic isnt showing up try copying the url for the pic then pasting it into the address bar...worked for me


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Nismo21503 said:


> Thanks everyone! I havent really gotten a chance to wear it yet since its a t-shirt and its cold as hell outside.


 Hell's cold? Learn something new everyday.


----------

